# Hello Melbourne AU!



## StickmanAU (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi ! 
I am in the throws of acquiring a 2009 TT and I am totally excited about it. I would love to see any photos of mods and wraps that people have done, as I am going to change the current color to something more me. Who else just loves this car since its debut? Guilty !

Anyways, I am not from Australia and I am wondering what sort of mods people do to this car. Certainly there are not many emission rules as there was in LA/CA. So I would like to know what people like to do to get that little extra boot that is lost between the TT and the TTS. Is it chip mod, straight pipe, bigger turbo, or just get the dirt off it. I love how this FWD skips around the corners BTW, so exciting. And yes, I did not get the 6 cyl with quattro only because it seems AU has a bunch of recalls on them. Which of course make no sence, as the quattro has been around forever. I certainly know its power as I had (wifes car) this A4 6cy sports thing with quattro in 98?

Anyway, any and everything will be read and weighted. ThanX !
-stickman

Have a great day !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stickman, Welcome to the TTF.
I would feel guilty if I had a MK2, as it will always be the MK1 for me.  
I will move your post into theMK2 section, you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## StickmanAU (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey Hoggie, thanks for the tip, my bad. I did mention that I have always had love for this car as soon as they came out. Motor on brother !


----------

